# ISI website now launched



## Brendan Burgess (18 Apr 2013)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Introuble83 (18 Apr 2013)

thanks brendan


----------



## Kine (19 Apr 2013)

Printed it all out - a fun weekend's reading for me!


----------



## doubledeb (19 Apr 2013)

Thanks for that Brendan, makes for some interesting reading. 

I am curious to know what the long term implications of someone going for the DSA or the DRP will be.

I assume their credit rating will be completely shot and there will never again be an ability to borrow from any financial institution again or have a credit card?

How will it affect your job prospects in the future?  When someone is declared solvent again, does it really mean a fresh start?

I'm not sure its as clean cut as it seems and I think there should be more detail given on how this option will affect you in the future.


----------

